# sps forum schafft nicht nur freundschaft



## vierlagig (9 Februar 2010)

dieser thread gehört zweien, die über ihren beruf hinaus nicht nur freundschaft schließen konnten, wenn ich den gerüchten trauen darf... volle kraft vorraus dann *** und ***


----------



## Paule (9 Februar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> dieser thread gehört zweien, die über ihren beruf hinaus nicht nur freundschaft schließen konnten, wenn ich den gerüchten trauen darf... volle kraft vorraus dann *** und ***


Was soll denn der Mist jetzt hier?
Du schaffst doch Deine 6666 Beiträge auch ohne diesen schei....
Ich glaube mit meiner *"Frau vierlagig"* lag ich gar nicht so verkehrt.
Nichts gegen die netten Damen hier aus dem Forum


----------



## vierlagig (9 Februar 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Was soll denn der Mist jetzt hier?
> Du schaffst doch Deine 6666 Beiträge auch ohne diesen schei....
> Ich glaube mit meiner *"Frau vierlagig"* lag ich gar nicht so verkehrt.
> Nichts gegen die netten Damen hier aus dem Forum



warum so pissig? fühlt sich da jemand beleidigt? ich wollte nur, wie andere irgendwelche geburtstage, das erste paar des forums huldigen, das erste von dem ich in meiner kurzen zeit hier erfahren habe ... wenn du etwas gegen diese effektiv und objektiv hervorzubringen hast so dann jetzt oder du mögest für immer schweigen!


----------



## Paule (9 Februar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das erste paar des forums huldigen, das erste von dem ich in meiner kurzen zeit hier erfahren habe ... wenn du etwas gegen diese effektiv und objektiv hervorzubringen hast so dann jetzt oder du mögest für immer schweigen!


Haha, mach Du mal weiter auf Deiner Logo oder was auch immer.
Hier geht es um das zweite Pärchen. ;-)


----------



## vierlagig (9 Februar 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Haha, mach Du mal weiter auf Deiner Logo oder was auch immer.
> Hier geht es um das zweite Pärchen. ;-)



moeller easy und theben pharao, mehr hab ich von der welt noch nicht gesehen...

das erste wäre?


----------



## diabolo150973 (9 Februar 2010)

So, wie ihr euch anzickt... man könnte fast glauben:

Ihr seid das dritte Paar im Forum!!!



Gruß,

dia


----------



## vierlagig (9 Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmJUtQeiQzA&NR=1


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Februar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... wenn ich den gerüchten trauen darf...


Das Gerücht ist sogar zu mir durchgedrungen :s20:


... allerdings, mein lieber 4L, Deinen Topictitel hast ein wenig ungeschickt gewählt - ich hatte mit sowas gerechnet: :sw19:

(das kann aber auch an  mir liegen, dass ich das erstmal so gelesen habe ...)


----------



## vierlagig (9 Februar 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... allerdings, mein lieber 4L, Deinen Topictitel hast ein wenig ungeschickt gewählt - ich hatte mit sowas gerechnet: :sw19:
> 
> (das kann aber auch an  mir liegen, dass ich das erstmal so gelesen habe ...)



wieso ungeschickt? publikumswirksam würd ich es nennen...


----------



## Lars Weiß (9 Februar 2010)

Wer sind denn die glücklichen ???


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

hiermit beantrage ich den Untertitel "Klatschreporter" für meinen 
Freund vierlagig.


----------



## vierlagig (9 Februar 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hiermit beantrage ich den Untertitel "Klatschreporter" für meinen
> Freund vierlagig.



dabei freu ich mich nur ehrlich für die beiden


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Februar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> dabei freu ich mich nur ehrlich für die beiden


 
und für das andere pärchen nicht ?


----------



## vierlagig (9 Februar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> und für das andere pärchen nicht ?



doch, wenn mir endlich mal einer sagen würde, wer das ist...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Februar 2010)

ich sag nichts 
aber mich würde es freuen wenn wir auf dem großen
Forums-Stammtisch eine Doppelhochzeit feiern könnten,
die Traung führt Markus durch, als Kapitän des Forums
hat er doch diese Amtsgewalt


----------



## argv_user (9 Februar 2010)

Habt Ihr alle Urlaub?
Zum Glück geht die fünfte Jahreszeit bald ihrem Ende entgegen...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Februar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich sag nichts
> aber mich würde es freuen wenn wir auf dem großen
> Forums-Stammtisch eine Doppelhochzeit feiern könnten,
> die Traung führt Markus durch, als Kapitän des Forums
> hat er doch diese Amtsgewalt



 Traust Du Dir den Job als Brautjungfer zu?

PS: Ich bin dann der Hochzeitsfotograf. ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Februar 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Traust Du Dir den Job als Brautjungfer zu?
> 
> PS: Ich bin dann der Hochzeitsfotograf. ;-)


 
OK, dann bin ich "Brunhilde_von_der_Reparatur", ich bin mir aber sicher
das 4L einen Brautstrauß fängt und dann den Paule Heiratet, wenn es
so kommt machen wir das sofort örtlich...die dritte Hochzeit


----------



## Lars Weiß (9 Februar 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Traust Du Dir den Job als Brautjungfer zu?



Wenn der Helmut eine Brautjungfer macht will ich auch


----------



## Paule (9 Februar 2010)

Ich glaube ich muss hier was klar stellen.


Paule schrieb:


> Ich glaube mit meiner *"Frau vierlagig"* lag ich gar nicht so verkehrt.
> Nichts gegen die netten Damen hier aus dem Forum


Das "Frau vierlagig" kommt aus folgendem Posting.
http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=241433&postcount=20

>>> Ich will hier keinem was Böses und entschuldige mich hiermit für die Anspielung auf die Frauen. <<<
Und Einzelpersonen waren hier schon überhaupt nicht gemeint


----------



## erzteufele (9 Februar 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss hier was klar stellen.
> 
> Das "Frau vierlagig" kommt aus folgendem Posting.
> http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=241433&postcount=20
> ...



was sich liebt das neckt sich *ROFL* 'kindergartenniveu weiterführ' grins


----------



## zotos (9 Februar 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Was soll denn der Mist jetzt hier?
> Du schaffst doch Deine 6666 Beiträge auch ohne diesen schei....


Mensch Paul... hast Du Deine Tage oder warum bist Du so schlecht gelaunt?
Wer ist den der Glückliche der Dein Herz erobern konnte? 

Egal! Ich wünsch Euch beiden alles Gute für die Zukunft.


----------



## bimbo (9 Februar 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> *"Frau vierlagig"*


 
Sollte das nicht Frau Viertaler heißen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Februar 2010)

bimbo schrieb:


> Sollte das nicht Frau Viertaler heißen?



was möchtest du uns damit sagen


----------



## Cerberus (9 Februar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> was möchtest du uns damit sagen


 
Dass er öfters mal SWR3 hört!


----------



## vierlagig (9 Februar 2010)

ein selbstläufer, meine liebsten threads


----------



## Astralavista (9 Februar 2010)

Wer heiratet denn freiwillig unseren Waldy??


----------



## Cerberus (9 Februar 2010)

Astralavista schrieb:


> Wer heiratet denn freiwillig unseren Waldy??


 
Keiner von uns!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Februar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> OK, dann bin ich "Brunhilde_von_der_Reparatur........


 

ADMIN oder MODERATOREN..... macht was !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cerberus (9 Februar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> OK, dann bin ich "Brunhilde_von_der_Reparatur"


 
Brunhilde ist ja ok, aber dann passt das "von_der_Reparatur" nicht mehr. Hat jemand einen Ersatzvorschlag dafür?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Februar 2010)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Brunhilde ist ja ok, aber dann passt das "von_der_Reparatur" nicht mehr. Hat jemand einen Ersatzvorschlag dafür?


 

..... _braucht_eine_Reparatur


----------



## zotos (9 Februar 2010)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Brunhilde ist ja ok, aber dann passt das "von_der_Reparatur" nicht mehr. Hat jemand einen Ersatzvorschlag dafür?



_mit_der_Politur

_von_der_Arbeitsagentur 

_die_Paarungswilde


----------



## Eliza (9 Februar 2010)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Brunhilde ist ja ok, aber dann passt das "von_der_Reparatur" nicht mehr. Hat jemand einen Ersatzvorschlag dafür?



_mit_dem_Winkejesus


----------



## diabolo150973 (9 Februar 2010)

Eliza schrieb:


> _mit_dem_Winkejesus




Ist das sowas wie der "Wackel-Elvis" für das Armaturenbrett???
Verzeiht meine Unwissenheit, aber ich habe mit dem Balkensepp nicht viel am Hut...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Februar 2010)

das ist doch nicht euer ernst hier, gibt
Mann euch den kleinen Finger.... :?
Das Anfebot gilt nur wenn der 4l ganz
in weiß ( Brautkleid ) und der Paule im
Anzug erscheinen, die Ringe dürfen nicht
fehlen. 
Weitere bedingung ist das Markus als
Pfarrer verkleidet oder in Kapitäns Uniform
erscheint und die traung vollzieht. 
Nur bei der Hochzeitsnacht möchte ich
lieber nicht dabei sein.


----------



## Eliza (9 Februar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ist das sowas wie der "Wackel-Elvis" für das Armaturenbrett???
> Verzeiht meine Unwissenheit, aber ich habe mit dem Balkensepp nicht viel am Hut...
> 
> 
> ...



ich auch nicht. aber helmut ääääähhhhhhh brunhilde versteht was ich meine. bin schwer ins china-import-geschäft eingestiegen.


----------



## Eliza (9 Februar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> das ist doch nicht euer ernst hier, gibt
> Mann euch den kleinen Finger.... :?
> Das Anfebot gilt nur wenn der 4l ganz
> in weiß ( Brautkleid ) und der Paule im
> ...



darf ich blumen streuen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Februar 2010)

Eliza schrieb:


> darf ich blumen streuen?



Aber immer doch


----------



## Eliza (9 Februar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Aber immer doch



das ist schön. da zieh ich doch glatt mein schönstes kleidchen an.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Februar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ist das sowas wie der "Wackel-Elvis" für das Armaturenbrett???
> Verzeiht meine Unwissenheit, aber ich habe mit dem Balkensepp nicht viel am Hut...
> 
> 
> ...



Eliza bringt mir ein paar jesusfiguren aus Fernost mit, 4000 glaube ich. 
Bezug auf diesen schönen Thread http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=32811&page=5


----------



## Markus (9 Februar 2010)

Eliza schrieb:


> das ist schön. da zieh ich doch glatt mein schönstes kleidchen an.


 
das schönste?! na meinetwegen... solange du bei unserem dinner in shanghai dein kürzestes anhast... 


sollen wir diese traung nicht möglichst medienwirksam auf der messe am stand von rainer durchführen?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Februar 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> das schönste?! na meinetwegen... solange du bei unserem dinner in shanghai dein kürzestes anhast...
> 
> 
> sollen wir diese traung nicht möglichst medienwirksam auf der messe am stand von rainer durchführen?



Bis dahin sind doch noch über neun Monate. Hat das alles noch solange Zeit?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Februar 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Bis dahin sind doch noch über neun Monate. Hat das alles noch solange Zeit?


 
Deswegen sagen ich auch auf den Stammtisch im Mai, auf deinen
Stand finde ich auch nicht so günstig. Es könnte nicht gerade förderlich
für deine Fa. sein wenn Sie auf der Messe ihren ersten Ehekrach hinlegen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Februar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> das ist doch nicht euer ernst hier, gibt
> Mann euch den kleinen Finger.... :?
> Das Anfebot gilt nur wenn der 4l ganz
> in weiß ( Brautkleid ) und der Paule im
> ...



Rudert da gerade jemand wie verrückt zurück ?????????


----------



## Matze001 (9 Februar 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Bis dahin sind doch noch über neun Monate. Hat das alles noch solange Zeit?



Dann kann man die Möglichkeit zu nutzen gleich zu dritt zu feiern *ROFL*


----------



## Waelder (9 Februar 2010)

Na da hätt ich noch was, betreffend Ruhe in der Beziehung, da gibt es ein neues mittel für.
. . . . ..


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

kleiner Hinweis an die Betroffenen i. V. mit dem bevorstehenden 
Gärtnerfeiertag:

*Statt Blumen*


----------

